# Titanium



## myingling (Dec 30, 2014)

Any one like titanium for a surface on their pot calls few I did up in flamed ash pots end calls are titanium over slate ,,,I do prefer this set up for sound ,,,middle call is titanium -glass

does make pretty good sounding call

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## michael dee (Dec 31, 2014)

Great looking call , sound is definitely unique , but I think it sounds great , never heard a titanium call and I know that sometimes when them Wiley birds shutdown having something different is what it takes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

Man that sounds perfect. Made me get out of my chair and strut around. Nice looking calls too. You ever try a larger flame? Looks like you used a small tip on that torch. I haven't ever burnt a call but when I was a teen I got into making plywood cabinets for guitar amps and got real good at it. I wider flame is the way to go and if you need to highlight other ares you can work your way down in size. Beautiful calls and they sound GREAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 31, 2014)

Dang, titanium does sound good... I've never tried one. Might have to change that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Man that sounds perfect. Made me get out of my chair and strut around. Nice looking calls too. You ever try a larger flame? Looks like you used a small tip on that torch. I haven't ever burnt a call but when I was a teen I got into making plywood cabinets for guitar amps and got real good at it. I wider flame is the way to go and if you need to highlight other ares you can work your way down in size. Beautiful calls and they sound GREAT.


Thanks

On the torch I use regular plumbing big flame I like to just give quick flame make grin come out bit ,,, as for flaming pots they can get tricky as woods got be dry and cant get to much heat as the thickest point on any wood is 1/4 in to hot and they will get out round fast lol,,,as soon as I take the flame away they go in a bath teak oil to cool down

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 2, 2015)

Gotta say...that sir sounds very good. The pitch of the purr was very realistic! Very impressive

Stump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BinglesCustomCalls (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice calls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2015)

Good looking and great sounding calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

